# Noise reduction (reactor support).



## kirk (25 Nov 2014)

Hi all, I'm trying this on the outlet again, had enough of the filter burping .  It's cut the noise abit using some left over junk I have around. Pics.......












  not pretty I know but it was free to make and that's what cabinet doors are for.  cheers kirk


----------



## ian_m (25 Nov 2014)

Does it work ?


----------



## kirk (25 Nov 2014)

ian_m said:


> Does it work ?


  still have the trickle sound but not as bad and the wurrings gone, I will be making a shroud later for the trickling out of the insolation. the sand reduces the echo.


----------



## Jose (25 Nov 2014)

You could just use bubble rap I would think. No? Or wrap in foam? Maybe you need to cover the whole reactor.


----------



## kirk (25 Nov 2014)

I could yes but how original would that be and I'd rather the ease of not having to unwrap the thing every clean also I think the tub is holding it upright too?.


----------



## Jose (25 Nov 2014)

kirk said:


> I could yes but how original would that be and I'd rather the ease of not having to unwrap the thing every clean also I think the tub is holding it upright too?.



Ok Ok Its your reactor.

Have you given inline diffusers a thought? I suppose you have.


----------



## kirk (25 Nov 2014)

Like most I've tried everything except a diy reactor which I think will be the next move to be honest. I did get on with the up inline over a year ago.  the fitting to hang the reactor was broken on delivery so the tub is a multipurpose thingymegig


----------



## Jose (25 Nov 2014)




----------



## kirk (26 Nov 2014)

Well we could hear the telly last night  I may completely bury it in the next tub with a pipe out of the top and a pipe out of the side then fill the gaps.


----------



## Bhu (26 Nov 2014)

I have the sera 1000 with 1200-1500 lph going through and mine hardly makes a noise. Certainly not to warrant such a device  nice seat for it though  im more concerned with the bps I have to put through it compared to an UP I used before hand. There's 100% no leaks but I'm having to use rapid bps...


----------



## kirk (27 Nov 2014)

Lucky you   i wasn't so lucky I've had endless fiddling with mine until now but it's not a sera. I've heard they are better. It is just a bucket of sand hardly a device, I'm in no way suggesting that you all go and make one but should anyone's plastic bracket bit break off the back.......   Mods is there anyway to move or delete this thread I'll stick it in my journal instead .


----------



## Bhu (27 Nov 2014)

How often do you need to clean yours? I've noticed that mine has started to get a build up in it. I'm dreading it as sera has a bad rep for breaking when fiddling with them...


----------



## drodgers (27 Nov 2014)

good idea! 
You could also rock wool the inside of your cabinet that would stop most of the noise .

http://www.rockwool.com/stone+wool+benefits/acoustics


----------



## ian_m (27 Nov 2014)

Even better you can get rockwool with bitumen/rubber coating for sound deadening in cars. I fitted some to inside the doors of my Fiesta years ago. Was sticky on one side, cut to shape, peel backing plastic off and stick on. Made the car a lot quieter. Fitted as standard to most cars nowadays.

Something like this.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ballistic...7?pt=UK_In_Car_Technology&hash=item51c624de87

Also you can get sound deadening plaster board. When my kitchen as redone and ceiling was replaced, this type stuff (15mm)  was fitted and you can no longer hear people talking the kitchen in the room above.
http://www.wickes.co.uk/Knauf-Sound-Panel-Tapered-Edge-2400x1200x12-5mm/p/224657

For the ultimate you can get acoustic plasterboard with a layer of lead and rubber.

You could build a box out of acoustic foam, I did this with a noisy fish tank air pump, results were impressive only could hear the air coming out of the air stone. I just cut the foam with sharp knife and evo-sticked bits together.


----------



## Bhu (27 Nov 2014)

Just stripped mine down and cleaned it. Working much better again now. The pre-filter was totally blocked on the pump that runs it. Nearly gassed my fish and critters today, first time in ages I've seen an amano shrimp and 6 of the otos as well lol... Got to be so careful with this co2 game! Dam just checked the manual and I've put the lamella rotor back on wrong  makes it slightly noisier too!


----------



## kirk (27 Nov 2014)

I've been wor


drodgers said:


> good idea!
> You could also rock wool the inside of your cabinet that would stop most of the noise .
> 
> http://www.rockwool.com/stone wool benefits/acoustics


I've been working with that stuff all this week, makes me itch like crazy, I used the recycled bottles one in our camper cheap as chips. I have the stuff I rescued from a skip that's far superior, that's the small cube under the tub,problem is with the boards that take up 3-4" on every side. Goid idea though the next cabinet will be fully lined with either sheet polly or that. Then as you say it should be blissfully silent.


----------

